# VA - Burke/W.Springfield - Need Players



## TheYeti1775 (Apr 23, 2007)

Our group seeks 2 - 3 more additonal players as, we have one moving and another pursuing a few other hobbies.  

Game location: Burke (near the VRE station on Burke Road Zip: 22015)

We are playing our game night on Mondays.  Generally we go 7 - 11pm for most sessions. 
We are mainly seeking mature adults that know how to enjoy the game.  DM's are always a plus as we do try to give our main DM a break as in his campaign we are in the mid-teens now.  

General notes of how we run it, and what we are currently running.
We do generally order delivery as most come straight from work to the game.

Currently the Main Campaign takes place in Dawnforge (http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/dawnforge.html), currently the campaign is at 15/16 level with a possiblity continuing into Epic.
The secondary campaign takes place in Valus (http://www.diffworlds.com/valus.htm), and we are just starting it (3/4 level).  

If you would like to know more, email me at william dot culp at cox dot net, or IM me at my screenname on Yahoo or AOL (TheYeti1775) or my email addie for MSN.

Bill
aka Yeti


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Apr 25, 2007)

Bump.

Still can use some more.  We are opening to inexperienced players as well.


----------



## TheYeti1775 (May 2, 2007)

Bump,
Still looking for addtional players for next Monday (May 7th) and all the following Mondays after that.

Yeti


----------

